# urgent life or death help PLEASE



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

my doeling keeps on jumping thru the fence holes into the road! HELP!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You can use chicken wire with zip ties for a quick fix until you can replace your fencing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put up fencing over top of it.


----------



## ForeverBoerd (May 3, 2017)

Yep, zip ties and chicken wire or other lightweight woven fence can do the trick until you can get it more permanently fixed.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

I did some research and I got a stick shaped like a v and tied it over her head, that fixed it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dunce hat.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

haha


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Picture?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Stick of shame works great!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

here she is! (the stick is upside down)


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I have 2 very naughty doe kids from last year who always go through the electric fence even though they get Zapped I'm thinking I need some sticks of shame but tie it with electric fence tape for extra kick I can't trust them in case they cycle as they will head you know where. Husband got angry with one of them in my garden and threatened to put it in the freezer along with the wethers that are getting the chop next weekend.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

oh no! they can be a real trouble. my mom threatened to do the same thing.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

GoatGirlInTraining said:


> here she is! (the stick is upside down)


Ha ha ha. Looks too sweet to be so much trouble.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I had a couple does that had to stay in a dry lot because 1.6 joles was not doing it. Once they had kids on the ground they stopped it.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

that is the same reason why i went to Nigerian dwarf goats. I had 2 pure bred Lamancha doe's registered and everything but once they hit almost a year old they started jumping the outer pasture fence and we live on a road that semi's come flying at 60 miles an hour when it is only 45 speed limit so I had No choice But to sell both sisters and decided to get the Nigerian dwarf goats for this reason. 

I am now stress free of them jumping over the fence they love just grazing on lush green grass and and bushes. it is funny my goats will graze on the grass some people say goats don't graze well my 3 do.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My lamancha and the crosses are great. I've never had them jump. But I swear it's its genetic. I had a terrible doe that would jump, crawl over, turn her bones to liquid and go under. I finally had enough because she was teaching others to do the same so I pulled her doeling when she kidded so I could keep it and she ended up being just like her. That's when I bought the hot fence. Just now she has taken up jumping in the feeders so she needs to go too


----------

